# Funny Vape Stories?



## KlutcH (19/11/15)

Howzit guys, I'm sure most of you have got some funny stories to tell?..

Usually on my way home from work ill have a few puffs in my car, but on Monday I just put in a new coil before I left so I took a massive puff, window half open, massive cloud came out and what is next to me, a cop... weirdest look and laugh ever.

Next one,

I was having some sound installed in my car in the dodgyness of grassy park, Cape Town, homeless dude walks up to me and offers me some tik, because my subox looks like a "advanced tik machine" LoL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jakey (19/11/15)

theres others but the most recent one was this morning, seen an ex in traffic, didnt want her to see me, so closed my windows, put my hazards on, hid behind the clouds, and opened my window when i thought the coast was clear. . . . when the vape cleared i drove off, only to find her at the next set of traffic lights, opened her window, asked me "are you okay? what the hell were you doing there?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## KlutcH (19/11/15)

Jakey said:


> theres others but the most recent one was this morning, seen an ex in traffic, didnt want her to see me, so closed my windows, put my hazards on, hid behind the clouds, and opened my window when i thought the coast was clear. . . . when the vape cleared i drove off, only to find her at the next set of traffic lights, opened her window, asked me "are you okay? what the hell were you doing there?"



Hahaha, cheech and chong style

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (19/11/15)

KlutcH said:


> Hahaha, cheech and chong style


had to google that.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/11/15)

My funniest was back in the day when I had an MVP 2.0 with an Iclear 16 on top 

I was chatting on the phone and needed to fill my tank, not paying attention to what I was doing I grabbed a bottle of Glitter glue and proceeded to fill my tank with it, closed it up and attempted to vape, needless to say nothing happened and so I put it down, when I got off the phone I realized what I had done and had a good laugh....there'sphotos somewhere on the forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom. F (19/11/15)

I went into a fish and chips shop a few months ago and was holding my mod and wallet in my hand in a way that the driptip was pointed towards the cashier. As I got to the till to place my order the cashier took a step back and said "woah woah man what the f##k is that". At first I had no clue what he was going on about but soon released he thought I was pointing a gun at him. I quickly diffused the situation and we both had a really good laugh! I think he felt like a bit of a tit after that  I've seen him a few times since and we always joke about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KlutcH (19/11/15)

Tom. F said:


> I went into a fish and chips shop a few months ago and was holding my mod and wallet in my hand in a way that the driptip was pointed towards the cashier. As I got to the till to place my order the cashier took a step back and said "woah woah man what the f##k is that". At first I had no clue what he was going on about but soon released he thought I was pointing a gun at him. I quickly diffused the situation and we both had a really good laugh! I think he felt like a bit of a tit after that  I've seen him a few times since and we always joke about it.



Hahahaha! had a good chuckle now


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/15)

Mine was quite a bummer really.

For weeks I had been trying to get a resistant work mate to try vaping.

Weeks of trying to convince him, with him thinking it's a load of rubbish.

Finally, outside the office and pitching to him, he agrees to a toot.

I was still dripping at the time, handed him the mod.... MASSIVE dry-hit. I forgot to drip :/

"NEE DIS KAK...." he moans while coughing up a lung.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## TheLongTwitch (19/11/15)

This weekend past I had my favorite dripper running some high VG juice and taking a chilled drive from PTA to JHB along the N1.
I noticed a car "Following" me and changed lanes to get out the way....still blowing massive clouds directly out my window 
For a few km's the car remained behind me, but I thought nothing of it.

That is until the car pulled up beside me with a hoot 
Driver had a MASSIVE smile, waved and held up his device before driving off.
And here I thought I was in for some road-rage 

Not sure who it was...but the rest of my journey I had a huge smile along with my massive clouds

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## reefy3 (19/11/15)

I think I can top than bummer...

This was around the time I just started dripping. I was working on my pc installing a new hardrive and when I was done I left the side cover of my desktop off leaving the internals exposed. The exposed pc being below my TV facing me as I'm vaping directly into it not even realising that I'm pushing out massive clouds into my pc as I was watching my series online for a few hours. My screen goes blank and me thinking its loadshedding again, turns out.... I VAPED MY PC TO DEATH!! (power supply got too moist/wet and ended up dying)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chilli (19/11/15)

My mate @FuSioN bought a new TVF4 so we making mother clouds, another mate @DeZTiNQ wanted to "TRY" out smoke us with his subox tank 

This boy takes a mother hit and ............BOOOOOOM DRY HIT !!!

He nearly got sick and we nearly died !!

Classic !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stevape;) (19/11/15)

So worker asks me,... How do I get the cigarette inside. / Other time two ladies having lunch the one says your popcorn smells so nice can I try some, disgusted look on her face says it doesnt taste the same, other woman says dont be stupid is his vape, Beard cheescake that day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolf (19/11/15)

On my way to the shop with my windows rolled up and nothing but clouds a loud music inside the car I got pulled over for speeding at a speed trap. The cop walks to my window an I put my vape between my legs. First thing he does, is smell the wonderful aroma leaving my now open window. Looks at me very funny tells me I'm getting a ticket for speeding. Constantly asks do I want to see my photo. After telling him no for the hundredth time he looks at my vape and very confused asks what's that. I told him it's a "vape" took a huge pull and blew it in his face.... Let's just say he got more pissed and I still have to pay R500 for speeding...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/11/15)

Yesterday i was with @Paulie at the venue for our vape meet to check things out
We were having coffee and i was having breakfast

Paulie gives me his new regulated squonker to try out and i take a massive hit (knowing paulie, its like 3mg).

We were sitting outside

Massive clouds. Thick dense fog.

The vapour wafts RIGHT INTO the faces of this guy and his wife/girlfriend sitting about a metre away. I immediately stand up and apologise to them.

They said, no, dont worry at all, it actually smells amazing - please carry on....

Lol, i was very surprised. So Paulie and I vaped away happily

I would have liked to see their faces next week Sat on the vape meet day!
He he

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (22/11/15)

Silver said:


> Yesterday i was with @Paulie at the venue for our vape meet to check things out
> We were having coffee and i was having breakfast
> 
> Paulie gives me his new regulated squonker to try out and i take a massive hit (knowing paulie, its like 3mg).
> ...




LOL that was funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

So yesterday, I was messing around with coils etc, I built up a duel coil on the bellus but then decided to go back to single coil because I am running out of juice and need to wait for payday to get more. I use an ashtray to put the old coils, cotton and tissue in etc... (I had just made a duel coil) So after I threw it all in the bin my wife through it out.. I decided I need to go back to single, so I took everything apart rapped another coil and I was like Where is the single coil adapter :?, I left it in the ashtray that I threw in the bin that my wife just threw out >_<, myself and my bud rushed to the bin, it took us around an hour but we found it lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (12/1/16)

My wife once used a sheet of my organic cotton to remove makeup (she said it said cotton so she used it). Pissed off I was.

Changing coils on the Subtank one day... forgot to put the OCC in. Filled the tank, closed everything up and the juice leaked through the airholes. Never made that mistake ever again lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KlutcH (12/1/16)

Cespian said:


> My wife once used a sheet of my organic cotton to remove makeup (she said it said cotton so she used it). Pissed off I was.
> 
> Changing coils on the Subtank one day... forgot to put the OCC in. Filled the tank, closed everything up and the juice leaked through the airholes. Never made that mistake ever again lol.



Haha I used to do something similar with my subtank, I filled my tank, put everything together besides the top RBA cap thingy, I lost a few good ml's of juice because of this lol.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rossouw (12/1/16)

Me and my girlfriend were driving the other day, both chucking the clouds, windows closed ofcourse. We stopped at a security gate to get into an estate, when I opened the window the security guard took a step back and with a straight face told me "your car is on fire"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/1/16)

So many funny tales  

So heres mine, I leave work sometime in December, I had just come out of a meeting and in dire need of a good vape. So I am hitting it in the traffic and the next thing I hear a car hoot in the next lane, so I peer over and there are 2 guys in the car, one asks me if I'm ok , I look back confused, and he says I think your car is on fire. So i burst out laughing and raise my mod , and they both start laughing. 

I knew it was only a matter of time before something like that happened ... Classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

